# Duck in a bar ( old but still funny )



## gertvanjoe (28/10/15)

So this duck walks into the bar and tells the barman " Double rum n coke"
Barman : We don't serve ducks here, be gone

Later that day the same duck walks into the bar and tells the barman " Double rum n coke"
Barman : We don't serve ducks here, be gone, and if you are going to ask one last time I'll hammer your bill to the counter with nails

So the ducks walks out only to return a few minutes later yelling at the barman " Can I have five nails please"

Barman *cross* : WE DON'T HAVE NAILS , it's a Bar
Duck : Ok in that case give me a Double rum and coke

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

